# TinyXP Rev. 11 Can't boot the disc



## Gohan32 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Now in the wrong subforum, SATA & IDE concurrently? Did I wipe my drive?*

*EDIT*
My original issue somehow got fixed. I have no idea what I did, but after hours upon hours I must have done something right.

Now back to my second question which is now in the wrong subforum, but I did not see an option to delete my thread.

Mobo: Soyo P41865pe+ Dragon 2 v1.0
bios: ver. 02.54 (at least that's what it shows at the bottom of my bios menu)

when I assembled this PC, I hooked up an IDE and SATA drive and still haven't figured out how to get them to work together. The real problem is that I can't boot the copy of Windows XP that was installed to that drive and when I booted a DELL Windows disc it said my SATA drive was completely empty. There should have been ~300 gigs of data. Have I somehow wiped my drive by simply plugging it into my mobo at the same time as the IDE?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The main thing is XP and SATA do not mix well. Did you install XP on the IDE drive? Did you install the SATA controller drivers before plugging in the SATA drive? To get the correct help, you need to post in the XP subforum.


----------

